# The shell stopped unexpectedly and explorer.exe was restarted.



## saketh321 (May 12, 2008)

Hi,
I recently started to get a problem with my explorer.exe. It keeps on restarting occasionally like once every 15 minutes or if i click on my computer, control panel or anything that is directly related to the explorer. Initially before i started getting this problem i was dual booting linux and vista. I decided to uninstall Linux and i did. But now i was left with an empty partition and i have a program called Paragon partition manager and after using the program i was able to make a huge partition and so i uninstalled Paragon partition manager. Since then i restarted the computer and started getting this problem. I initially thought it was a virus so i downloaded kaspersky's trail version and found about 8 files that were infected and i also ran scans using spybot and ewido and the system looks to be clean. But i still have the explorer starting error. 

Here is what my Event viewer shows when explorer restarts. 

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon 
[ Guid] {DBE9B383-7CF3-4331-91CC-A3CB16A3B538} 
[ EventSourceName] Winlogon 

- EventID 1002 

[ Qualifiers] 16384 

Version 0 

Level 4 

Task 0 

Opcode 0 

Keywords 0x80000000000000 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2008-05-12T03:09:57.000Z 

EventRecordID 3270 

Correlation 

- Execution 

[ ProcessID] 0 
[ ThreadID] 0 

Channel Application 

Computer Sakethk 

Security 


- EventData 

explorer.exe 



I got about a couple of hours to work with this and if u guys think maybe this can be solved in abt a day or 2 can u pls let me know. Otherwise i will just reformat my computer.

Thx in advance


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi there and Welcome to TSF TechSupportForum.com ( Vista Support ) 

goto start\control panel\Appearance and Personalization\folder options 

CHECK (( launch folder windows in a separte process 

and post back if that fixed it if NOT we will have to find out what is really causeing this 

as there are alot of this now 

regards 

warlordfmike 

p.s... pray for my mom


----------



## saketh321 (May 12, 2008)

Thx for the reply Warlord but i found out what the problem is. It is a new variant of virtumonde. 6 good softwares such as trojan hunter, kaspersky, f-secure, spybot, spysweeper, counterspy could not figure out the problem but Superantispyware removed it and my computer seems to be back to normal again.


----------



## smile4vishal (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank u very much ...warlordfmike ; the solution given by u is very helpful!!


----------

